# Concito Ltd – Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder + BoS



## Saqib200

Hello all, sorry for the delay in write-ups.

This 2007 Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder was booked in for what we call a "Seven Day Unlimited" detail - this allows us the freedom to do what we think is best to bring the car back to as near as showroom condition as possible.

As you guys will find out, this would prove to be quite a challenge given the condition it arrived in.

Products used for each part of the detailing process:

Wash:
Hyperwash used as snowfoam
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
Sheepskin shop wash mitts
Megs APC (door shuts, badges etc)
Swisswax detailing brush
EZ brush (for wheels)
Vikan Brush (for wheels)

Dried:
Miracle Dryers
Sonus Der Wunder Towels
Dog Blower

Decontaminate:
Sonus Green Clay
Megs Last Touch as lube (1:1 with water)

Interior:
Dyson vacuum cleaner
All surfaces wiped down with Megs APC 10:1
Leather treated with Raceglaze leather balm
Leather repairs using Furniture Clinic products
AG Fast Glass

Exterior:
Makita Polisher
Sealey Polisher
3M backing plates
3M Yellow Polishing Pad
3M Ultrafina Finishing Pad
Gloss-it green polishing pad
Gloss-it white polishing pad
3M EFC (Yellow Top)
Menz 203S
Menz PO85RD

LSP:
Swisswax Cleaner Fluid Normal (applied with Swisswax Cleaner Fluid Applicator)
Swisswax BoS
Zaino Z8

On with the detail, the car doesn't look too bad here..










So let's take a closer look at this one










Oh dear


















































































Saggy driver's seat and worn bolsters




























Nasty mark on the roof from its stowage area



















Plan of action here was to get all the non-detailing items done first, and the detail would be done on the last few days.

The front bumper and the bonnet were suffering from a lot of stone-chip damage and needed to be re-painted. The wheels had been re-painted in anthracite at some stage, and the paint has started flaking off (signs of poor prep).

So the wheels were removed and sent off, and the bumper and bonnet removed to be painted in house.



















Onto the brakes and wheel arches whilst the wheels are off





































APC used on the wheel arches (4:1) and agitated with a detailing brush, then rinsed off with a PW.










AS Tardis applied to the worst areas, the tar allowed to soften for some time before being wiped off with an MF










Wheel arches were then dried, and treated with Aerospace 303 (experimenting to see how this holds up on wheel arches)





































Exhausts removed at this stage so they can be polished more thoroughly










Time to work on that grubby engine bay. The rear engine cover is raised and put into service mode (ie locked in a raised position), and the hood stowage compartment removed for access. Any obviously weak electrical areas are protected before using a combination of APC and Super Degreaser to clean all dusty and oily areas respectively.

Engine bay then pressure washed off and dried with the dog blower.




























Exhaust tips completely separated from the plastic grille to be cleaned and then polished. This took a few hours to get right, and some parts needing a wire brush on a drill. Autosol used to bring back some shine.




























The tailpipe grilles were also cleaned and treated



















The wheels have now returned, so time to get the car washed, clayed and into the garage. Notice how the front stowage area has been covered whilst washing.










The dog blower used on the wheels, this works really well










Onto the interesting stuff - rear lights polished on the bench, here is a before and after. These were much improved.



















Some more pre-correctional pics..





































Test panel taped up. 3M Yellow top was initially tried, but for some reason it was playing up (which is unusual). Stepping up to Menz 203S on the same pad, two hits gave the following results.










At this stage I could tell that the paint was very soft, and didn't want to hit the panel more than twice. Before starting on this car, most write-ups that we had read indicated hard paint, this didn't prove to be the case.

The result is pretty good, and the same technique was used for the rest of the car.










Some quite poor areas on the rest of the car, rear quarter panel:



















Passenger door..










Front passenger wing also the same..










One pass with Menz 203S on a yellow polishing pad leaves this










And a second hit with the same combo leaves it looking much better










The interior was done in parallel, and you can see the passenger seat here midway through being cleansed (with a gentle APC solution)










And the drivers seat also getting steamed to reduce some unsightly sagging










Moving quickly on round the car, the passenger's door taped up to correct










Leaving this - about as good as this panel was going to get










The rear bumper corner before










.. and the rear bumper corner after










The rear panel before..



















.. and the rear panel after



















That rear quarter panel



















Onto the rear decklid




























And the rest of the panel now completed










Tandem detailing helps to speed up the process, there's always a fight for who's first to get the Makita lol










The decklid all completed now (yet to be refined) - looking pretty good at this stage










The freshly painted bonnet was now ready to have some minor imperfections removed (not a huge amount of orange peel, just some dust nibs and minor surface irregularities). The first photo shows where we've not quite rubbed down far enough.










This photo shows the wetsanding now complete on this section of the bonnet










It's better to polish a panel on a car so that it's sturdier, and minimal handling after polishing ensures that the paint is not marked. This is quite a late stage in the detail, so dust sheets used to ensure we don't make a mess.










The process for painted panels was 1-2 hits 3M Fast Cut Plus + a dab of 3M Ultrafina on a white Gloss-it compounding pad. We're beginning to really like this white pad, very easy to use and quite hard-wearing, leaves a nice finish too.

The bonnet was then polished with Menz 203S on a yellow polishing pad.



















Looking pretty good here after one hit










But the same panel under an LED light source shows up some hidden gems, so a second hit would be required.










Here is short vid of us tandem detailing. On the left you see me trying to work some awkward areas.






Exactly the same process used for the front bumper




























A couple of touch ups being done, some paint chipped off the edge of the doors










The interior was also getting a lot of attention at this point, some yellow dye mixed up to try and bring some life to the yellow piping.




























Getting towards the end of the detail now, time to dust off the vents and the places that nobody ever cleans



















303 Fabric Guard applied to the roof










The entire car was now refined using PO85RD on a blue 3M Finishing Pad. Here is a short vid of a really really awkward panel (I thought twice about posting this as the set is quite short).






Door shuts polished using AG SRP, wheels and brakes sealed using Jeffs Acrylic kit, tyres dressed with Megs Endurance.

The LSP of choice here is Swisswax Best of Show, and the prep for this is Cleaner Fluid Normal.










A new Swisswax applicator pad was used to apply the cleaner fluid, and buffed off using a EuroW fluffy towel.

TBH the cleaner fluid was difficult to apply, and difficult to remove - although it gave plenty of wetness to the paint. That doesn't mean the product is bad, I'll try it with a Megs applicator pad and a Farecla polishing cloth (it has more bite) next time around.










BoS curing on the paintwork










Looking real good now



















Z8 applied to the paintwork (ensuring the BoS had plenty of time to cure beforehand) and then the car rolled out for final pics.






















































































































A week later the car was back with us and we had a chance to get some beading pics..



















Hope the write up was not too long, I had to leave a lot out. Comments and questions are welcome.

:wave:


----------



## Jack

WOW, that is one nice looking car. Excellent turn around. Is the Porsche next


----------



## amiller

Any final pictures of the seat sagging?

Another top class write up and detail :thumb:


----------



## PIT

Top work on an amazing car. Any after photos of the corrected seats?


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice work - car looks much better


----------



## Guest

stunning


----------



## TUBS

Amazing results, some nice cars lying around as well !! :thumb:


----------



## horned yo

Excellent write up. How long did the whole detail take?


----------



## Guest

WOW ! Looks a different car now , excellent work. 


BTW. You missed a number plate shot.


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding job and some really nice after pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Phil23

Great job, and an excellent write up. That was alot of work for 7 days.


----------



## Wizard

Nice Job, it looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

cracking work there


----------



## tdekany

Excellent work! What camera is that?


----------



## GT Guy

That is definitely a fantastic job. It looks absolutely incredible now!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Carlo86

Nice work!!!


----------



## alexf

that is simply astounding. I enjoy your threads the most on this site and the paint now looks almost unreal. 

Amazing!


----------



## rds1985

great write up as usual!


----------



## Saqib200

amiller said:


> Any final pictures of the seat sagging?
> 
> Another top class write up and detail :thumb:


Ill see if I can find some pics tonight. Its not a miracle cure though, but its slightly improved.


----------



## Saqib200

tdekany said:


> Excellent work! What camera is that?


Nikon D3000 with the 18-55mm kit lens. We use an old Panasonic Lumix in the garage.

Thanks


----------



## Maggi200

That was a great write up! One of the most enjoyable reads for a while  

Agree with you on the cleaner fluid, I'm not even sure on the smell... (like wood chippings in a kids playground). It just seems "grabby" when trying to buff it off.


----------



## Saqib200

alexf said:


> that is simply astounding. I enjoy your threads the most on this site and the paint now looks almost unreal.
> 
> Amazing!


Its comments like this that make us push the envelope. I will try and do more write-ups in the future, we're currently working on a 800Hp Mustang GT500.


----------



## Saqib200

maggi112 said:


> That was a great write up! One of the most enjoyable reads for a while
> 
> Agree with you on the cleaner fluid, I'm not even sure on the smell... (like wood chippings in a kids playground). It just seems "grabby" when trying to buff it off.


I agree. Its very similar to Z HD Cleanse. Will persevere with it though.


----------



## Baker21

Seriously amazing work and dedication there, so many things changed on the car and it looks like it's just come out of the factory........:car:

Thanks for sharing and taking the time and looks like you have a great business setup as well, all the best.........:thumb:

Great thread with some awesome results!!


----------



## Maggi200

Saqib200 said:


> I agree. Its very similar to Z HD Cleanse. Will persevere with it though.


I prefer the smell of hd cleanse though! Hot chocolate 

I found hd cleanse easier to spread thinly, but it dried out too quickly so I ended up using more than I wanted to. A damp applicator certainly helped out there. Cleaner fluid just felt more greasy to me, it was more moving around than being wiped off


----------



## giblet

Great work as always, now please do a write up on that GT3RS!


----------



## Biggy

Awesome.


----------



## Simonhi

Top work on a cracking car, whatever you charged to do it has been added many times over to the value of this car now. 

Your detail has really gone the extra mile to incorporate a "full service". I also noticed that in some cases where 100% correction was not possible you did not push the correction. Better to leave a few small makrs that reduce the life of the paint so that it can't be re-corrected again in the furture.


----------



## DetailMyCar

How on Earth did anyone let it get to that state :-(

Scary how someone could own a car like that and treat it so badly??

Great to see what can be done though, that is fantastic work - great pics and the car looks absolutely awesome again - amazing what you guys can do with such a bad condition car, i hope the owner was pleased! 

Always makes me wonder though, when you see these cars for sale in immaculate condition that any one of them could have been mis-treated in the past, it's incredible what condition a car can get back to with people who know what they're doing! The value alone must have shot up now!


----------



## n_d_fox

Lovely car... couldnt believe the mess it was in at the start but you guys have worked miracles with that paint !

Hopefully the owner takes better care now you've done all the hard work... or at least brings it back regularly for maintainence work.

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Very nice guys - lovely detailing :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

Great details guys, what does the steaming do to the sagging, does this not damage the leather at all ? We have a mk4 R32 golf that suffers from seat sagging, I never even thought of steaming them, can you do it to any leather or particular leathers only?


----------



## scottgm

Fantastic Work!


----------



## bilout48

beau boulot!!


----------



## detailer mike

is Lamborghini Italian for speechless?


----------



## ads2k

Superb detail and a brilliant write up. Thanks for taking the extra time to prepare and upload the write up.

I hope you do find the time to do some more :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Lovely work and detail, solid black is a pain at the best of times to get right, nice one.:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

looks great and a good write up:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08

Thats a stunning bit of work,and a great "detailed" write up to match:thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV

Good read and brilliant work


----------



## stangalang

Man that car was so swirly even the badge looked bad! A very thorough job you guys did there very impressive, and the write up equally so. Bravo:thumb:

Matt.

Ps, for obvious reasons i am more than a little interested in the gt500 detail!


----------



## paddy328

I like these types of details.

Was it a hire car that hadnt been looked after properly?

With the cleaner fluid, its best not to let it dry or a lite mist of quick finish/water will help.


----------



## chris141

Top job mate and excellent detail in the write up


----------



## IYRIX

stunning work! how did the seats come up?


----------



## Ronnie

cracking job lads amazing finish..


----------



## Balddee2

stunning work!!


----------



## craig todd

great write up and the car looks lush.


----------



## ChrisST

WOW, what a turnaround, this is where detailing becomes an form of art, though fantastic attention to detail and great skill for the job.:thumb:
Great write up too.


----------



## dsms

Some of the most extensive work I have see to date, superb!!!


----------



## gb270

super work looks stunning


----------



## blueseidboy

Do you have any more pictures of the work to the seat, looks like theres a few of us interested in this. Excellent work by the way


----------



## ash888

excellent work Saqib!


----------



## magpieV6

STUNNING!!!! great write up, thank you!


----------



## -tom-

stunning results :argie:


----------



## Saqib200

Took this picture about ten minutes ago (the customer was visiting). The sagging is much improved, but not perfect. We think it works because the material has 'memory' - this does not work on every car though.


----------



## Saqib200

gib786 said:


> Great work as always, now please do a write up on that GT3RS!


This particular customer doesn't understand clean cars. lol


----------



## Saqib200

Emerald Detailing said:


> I like these types of details.
> 
> Was it a hire car that hadnt been looked after properly?
> 
> With the cleaner fluid, its best not to let it dry or a lite mist of quick finish/water will help.


Not sure if it was or not. We tried using last tough, and it was still tough. In contrast I found HD cleanse easier to use (as long as you dont leave it too long).


----------



## JJ_

Superb job, lots of nice cars sitting about. 

You have added a lot more than a few thousand onto the re-sale value of that vehicle and should be paid handsomely.


----------



## nicks16v

My question is, as a detailer would you recommend normal leather seats that are not memory or bubble leather to be steam cleaned ?
ps this was a great job and you have made that car look like a million dollars, a great and almost unbelievable turnaround great work and all credit to all of you involved.


----------



## GIZTO29

Saqib200 said:


> I agree. Its very similar to Z HD Cleanse. Will persevere with it though.


I found HD Cleanse difficult and was gonna ask you that very question. I have to say guys youre far more than detailers from what i can gather. Sort of like what Heston Blumenthal is to food.:thumb: Amazing!


----------



## Saqib200

nicks16v said:


> My question is, as a detailer would you recommend normal leather seats that are not memory or bubble leather to be steam cleaned ?
> ps this was a great job and you have made that car look like a million dollars, a great and almost unbelievable turnaround great work and all credit to all of you involved.


Whether it is perforated or not shouldn't matter. Its to do with the construction of the leather, or even in basic terms how old the cow was (I might of made that up).

We generally find that a quick scrub with APC (10:1) using an old MF really improves the leather. If you really want to steam it, then do so gently, and dont burn the leather.

Finish off with some sort of leather balm, raceglaze is great. Hope that helps.


----------



## Simo182

Wow! Amazing job!! Great Work!!!!


----------



## SimonW

The best write up this year :thumb: love the Gallardo too! 

Simon


----------



## liamsxa

one of the better write ups on here, amazing work i bet the owner was happy.


----------



## Edward101

Great write up, the Lambo looks absolutely stunning, bet you all were extremely happy with the results. Look forward to more write ups :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Who makes the blower Saqib and how much is it? Thanks, Phil


----------



## giblet

Saqib200 said:


> This particular customer doesn't understand clean cars. lol


Give him a swift slap around the head! It would look stunning detailed


----------



## GlynRS2

A cracking detail and a great write up. :thumb:
The car looks stunning in the after shots


----------



## Peter Jansen

WOW, what a car :argie:

Greets, Peter


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for sharing and what a top job - car looks amazing also :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn

Saqib, in my eyes you're one of the top pros on DW. 

What with your inhouse bodyshop, if I ever needed work doing on my car, it'd be straight to you. And you're fairly local!

Nice one, keep it up
S


----------



## Andy.

Truely stunning job done on that indeed. :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200

GIZTO29 said:


> Who makes the blower Saqib and how much is it? Thanks, Phil


The blower was around £85 with a few different attachments, found it on google (type in dog blower or dryer) a little while ago

Thanks,
Saqib


----------



## KKM

Thats a huge task to complete!! stunning results, nice work Saqib and team


----------



## scotty26

seriously guys.... that is on another level. It is this kind of thread that we all visit this site for. Outstanding work, you have more than rescued that motor


----------



## bambi29

Absolutely stunning job, can't believe anyone would let a Lambo get in that condition!!!:thumb:


----------



## orienteer

bambi29 said:


> Absolutely stunning job, can't believe anyone would let a Lambo get in that condition!!!:thumb:


I TOTALLY agree who spends that much on such an amazing car and lets it end up so scraggy!! :doublesho

Sincere thanks for a hugely interesting and inspiring write up, you're another pro that takes time out to demonstrate what can be done with that extra attention to DETAIL :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

You 100% earned your money on this one :buffer:

Thanks, Ian


----------



## ajmanby

awesome car and one awesome detail, you should be proud!


----------



## Tomas s

fab Work guys.!


----------



## HornetSting

A great read, just shows the difference between people that know what they are doing and people that Really know what they are doing. Think you do have to have confidence to take on a car and job like that, not like working on a 10yr old Ford Fiesta.

Im well impressed with that, would love to watch you work on a car, if just to learn some of the skills you have. Very motivating, and to get paid to do it at the same time, cant get much better than that.

Well worth signing up for this forum to read write ups like that. Thank you.

Ben


----------



## b3n76

Top job lads.many hands make light work as they say.
Must of made it easier time wise.


----------



## Christian6984

nice work a superb job


----------



## unique detail

Might just pop in and see you guys in action one day if you dont mind, Im only in luton myself.
Ps do you chaps use a guy called Mo for any dings and dents.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## slobodank

Excellent job!


----------



## Derekh929

Simply stunning turn around guys as usual high quality work an fantastic finish , have you any finished shots of seats and leather repair, and what type of steamer do you use and what all do you use it for. Thanks for sharing your work enjoyed it


----------



## GreenyR

That looks utterly amazing, very nice work there chaps.

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Well that came up well!!! :lol:!!!


top work here lads


----------



## President Swirl

Awesome mate. I hope they are leaving it in your care from now on. It looked like it had been washed with a hawthorn bush.


----------



## Sparky160

What a turn around, outstanding job. Cant believe such a nice car was in such a state to begin with. Hope the owner appreciated the work that went into this and looks after the finish now.


----------



## Joech92

Amazing.


----------



## Saqib200

madwaxer said:


> Might just pop in and see you guys in action one day if you dont mind, Im only in luton myself.
> Ps do you chaps use a guy called Mo for any dings and dents.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Hello. We don't normally use dent repairers. I think I know who you mean tho.

Yes you can pop in if you want, any time.

Saqib


----------



## Saqib200

Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning turn around guys as usual high quality work an fantastic finish , have you any finished shots of seats and leather repair, and what type of steamer do you use and what all do you use it for. Thanks for sharing your work enjoyed it


I can't remember, will look for them. The improvement is not perfect, it never will be as the leather has stretched, but there is an improvement. The steamer is just a cheap one from Screwfix.

Thanks.


----------



## Saqib200

Sparky160 said:


> What a turn around, outstanding job. Cant believe such a nice car was in such a state to begin with. Hope the owner appreciated the work that went into this and looks after the finish now.


Had to pick their chin up off the floor. lol.

They loved the finish, and the car does come back to us occassionally.


----------



## Nick205GTi

Wow, amazing work!


----------



## DieselMDX

amazing detail!


----------



## Po*Low*

Perfect.


----------



## stonejedi

top draw detail,superb:thumb:


----------



## cocos

Awsome work! and car


----------



## chris20

That is what this website is all about! Thoroughly enjoyable read and top quality workmanship


----------



## :: blade ::

Looks spot in that, good work


----------



## Pedro92

it's porn!! very nice job.....


----------

